# My First Spawn



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

My pair of HMPKs spawned yesterday. They spawned without any damage, so I'm very glad about that. I'll try to get some pictures, but I have to warn you I'm mediocre at best with a camera.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Congratz! Keep us updated!


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Congratz! Keep us updated!


 Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gratz have fun with your babies .


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I just noticed that they hatched.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats!! I want some pictures! :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Get ready for the hard...I mean enjoyable part


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Get ready for the hard...I mean enjoyable part


Haha :]]... Its not that bad..As long as you know what you are doing, then it will be almost easy.. key word=almost! lol


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Get ready for the hard...I mean enjoyable part


 Ha ha funny! Oh, and I already have brine shrimp eggs, micorworms, and vinegar ells because I know you will ask.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like youre prepared! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you have some good food lined up for them. Yes, pics would be nice if you can post some.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmm I only seem to have three fry. :/ I think I'm going to try again with another pair I have.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well. Take care of these guys first.. and see how everything works out before you breed again..


----------

